# New City in Abu Dhabi ?



## Prince_Ahmed (Nov 8, 2002)

Ok, i heard from someone that Abu Dhabi has this new city coming up midway between AbuDhabi the city and Dubai, its pretty much 30 mins away from Dubai and its called " Madeenat Khaleefa" or something along the lines of that. anyone have more info on that ?


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Prince_Ahmed said:


> Ok, i heard from someone that Abu Dhabi has this new city coming up midway between AbuDhabi the city and Dubai, its pretty much 30 mins away from Dubai and its called " Madeenat Khaleefa" or something along the lines of that. anyone have more info on that ?


I think that its already there. Actually its not a real city, its just hunderd of houses together.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

I think its still built but its mainly just houses there for now, nothing like a "city" really just a small satellite town for now


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Actually about 2000 villas with 20 mousques and two huge markets and a hospital , so yes its a small town


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Well a few few more sat cities are need for the emirate of dubai


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

Abu Dhabi should develop Liwa from a village/town into a city  It'll be a good excuse to have a train extending all over the UAE.


----------



## M()R()N (Feb 2, 2004)

I heard that they were building a city just outside abudhabi called "khalifa city" or something.


----------



## Prince_Ahmed (Nov 8, 2002)

i think that it can be a very nice thing. i dont know about the other emirates, but dubai does not seem to have a town or village precinct of its own. Sure we got mizhar, mirdif, warqa but theyre more of suburban sprawl. i imagine these towns, in this case khalifa city , overlooking the shore. it can be real beautiful. would give people an alternative choice of living. i think that in dubai, everyone is so eager to build this huge fantasy metropolis which isnt a bad thing necessarily, but all im saying is that not all areas have to be this way. if i had the choice to either live in mizhar which is 15 minutes away from dubai and be in the middle of nowhere, or in a proper self contained town 30 minutes away, i would prefer to live in the town.


----------



## Prince_Ahmed (Nov 8, 2002)

here is how these towns might look like . they would definitly overlook the sea because theres this large expanse of sea shore from dubai to AD. 
this is rosemary beach, i just love this place lol,
















this is an aerial of seaside florida, it is one of the most beautiful places in the world no doubt.


----------

